# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  Hệ thống đóng gói tự động

## hardfarmer

Sản phẩm đóng gói phiên bản 1.0.
http://microtechvn.net/index.php/sn-...n-xuat-tu-dong

Liên hệ: Mr Phương - 0915-570-122
Email: damphuong@gmail.com

http://<iframe width="854" height="4...reen></iframe>

----------

pxtanh

----------

